# Ohio curfew?



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

So does this mean we can not be on the road to a duck hunt before 5am?


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine on Tuesday announced a three-week retail curfew running from 10 p.m. to 5 a.m. to slow the spread of the coronavirus as cases stay at near-record high levels. Not a actual Curfew it's a retail curfew. Ohio governor orders 3-week retail curfew to slow virus


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Since covid is real dangerous during that time...


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Supposedly they wont ticket? Sounds optional. After all, wearing a mask is optional since they wont ticket you and say not to fight ir be combative with anti maskers in stores


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

The U.S. Army, Navy, and Marine Corps all have studied ways to stop the WuFlu and found that wearing masks, practicing social distancing, and putting into effect quarantines do not work. 

(The U.S. Air Force, by the way, spent their research money on green fees.)


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I gave up so much for this "pandemic" Enough is enough,I will not comply.
This is still America.


----------

